# Babies!! At last



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Mama had her twins today a boy and a girl


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

They're both so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you thank you. First pic is the girl. Second is the boy


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

very very cute. congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats  they are very cute!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are so cute! Congrats : )


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful babies! The doe reminds me of my Prim.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Adorable babies, and lovely mama!


----------



## mimzidoat (Jan 26, 2013)

Love their markings!


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Both babies have so much color. I'm very happy with how they turned out. I am pretty sure we are going to end up selling these two.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are just so pretty. Love the colors and mama is sure pretty too!


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

The are adorable


----------



## apples (Jun 12, 2013)

They are adorable  Soooo cute.


----------

